# Kann adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1 nicht maskieren [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

wasn jetzt los, bin ich auf einmal zu deppert ein Paket zu maskieren (liegt's vielleicht am Restalkohol  :Wink: 

Also, Gestern ging's noch, damit mir mein gut funktionierender 64Bit adobe-flash Player nicht gegen die neue 32bit Variante adobe-flash-10.3.181.14 + www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 ausgetauscht wurde habe  ich Gestern die Version maskiert durch die Eingabe von:

```
echo "=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Also world update gemacht -alles gut soweit.

Heute gibt's schon 'ne neue Version, nämlich adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1, also hab ich auch die noch in die package.mask aufgenommen, leider bewirkt das aber nichts, denn portage möchte sie stur trotzdem installieren. Hab auch schon verschiedene Arten des maskierens durchprobiert >= blah und blubb - doch nix.

Wenn ich dagegen noch den www-plugins/nspluginwrapper maskiere, dann behauptet portage ganz dreist:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libwpg-0.2.0-r1 [0.2.0] USE="-doc" 320 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/eselect-postgresql-1.0.10 [1.0.9] 4 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/numpy-1.6.0 [1.5.1] USE="-doc -lapack -test" 2,572 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/grep-2.8 [2.7] USE="nls pcre" 993 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-168-r2 [168-r1] USE="extras (-selinux) -test" 595 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.6  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs (-test%)" 350 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5 [0.4.4-r1] USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 416 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/okteta-4.6.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 5,934 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwin-4.6.3-r1 [4.6.3] USE="opengl xinerama (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -xcomposite" 67,724 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.6.3-r1 [4.6.3] USE="cups (-aqua) -floppy (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

Total: 10 packages (8 upgrades, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 78,904 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

www-plugins/adobe-flash:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "www-plugins/nspluginwrapper" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Hier die package.mask zu obiger Ausgabe:

```

=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14

=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1

www-plugins/nspluginwrapper

```

Kommentiere ich den nspluginwrapper Eintrag dagegen aus, dann sieht das Ergebnis so aus:

```

alculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libwpg-0.2.0-r1 [0.2.0] USE="-doc" 320 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/eselect-postgresql-1.0.10 [1.0.9] 4 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/numpy-1.6.0 [1.5.1] USE="-doc -lapack -test" 2,572 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/grep-2.8 [2.7] USE="nls pcre" 993 kB

[ebuild  N     ] www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0  422 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-168-r2 [168-r1] USE="extras (-selinux) -test" 595 kB

[ebuild     U #] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1 [10.2.159.1_p201011173] USE="vdpau (-kde) (-32bit%*) (-64bit%*) (-bindist%) (-multilib%*)" 5,320 kB                                                                                                   

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.6  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs (-test%)" 350 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5 [0.4.4-r1] USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 416 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/okteta-4.6.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 5,934 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwin-4.6.3-r1 [4.6.3] USE="opengl xinerama (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -xcomposite" 67,724 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.6.3-r1 [4.6.3] USE="cups (-aqua) -floppy (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

Total: 12 packages (9 upgrades, 2 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 84,644 kB

```

Verdächtig, was soll'n die (rote) # vor dem #] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1

Könnte das an einer falschen Maskierung im profil liegen, wo war das noch gleich, ich glaub ich guck da mal nach...

Sonst noch Ideen von eurer Seite? Habt ihr das auch?

P.S.Bin auf 64-bit unstable arch ~

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Randy Andy

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue

Ich vermute das du adobe-flash noch in der package.unmask mit drinnen hast?

Beachte das in package.unmask demaskierte Pakete die Einträge aus package.mask überstimmt  :Wink: 

/edit

Ich würde in deinem Fall adobe-flash in der package.mask komplett maskieren, und dann in der package.unmask nur die Version demaskieren die du wirklich möchtest.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Josef,

verdammt, du hast mal wieder recht - dankeschön. Vielleicht lag's doch am Restalkohol   :Embarassed: 

Ich hatte www-plugins/adobe-flash in der package.unmask stehen,

hab's nun auf =www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1_p201011173

gesetzt, und alles ist gut...

Ich war schon im Changelog und fragte mich schon was das damit zu tun haben soll...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 14 May 2011; Jim Ramsay <lack@gentoo.org> arch/amd64/package.use.mask:
> 
>   Masking USE=kde for www-plugins/adobe-flash under amd64 since the config
> ...

 

@All

Was nutzt ihr denn so neuerdings, und läuft das nun weniger Prozzesorlastig?

Flash mit 32Bit und vdpau Unterstützung, auch unterm 64-Bit mit Multilib und welcher Browswervarinate.

Ich war eigentlich froh, dass es Flash endlich 64-Bit nativ gab, nach all dem früheren rumgehuddel mit dem 

www-plugins/nspluginwrapper.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit der aktuellen vdpau-Unterstützung für flash auf'm 64-Bit system?

Interessierten Gruß, Andy.

----------

